# Diarrhea- and constipation-predominant IBS patients differ in postprandial autonomic



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AuthorElsenbruch S. Orr WCInstitutionInstitute for Medical Psychology, University Clinic of Essen, Germany.TitleDiarrhea- and constipation-predominant IBS patients differ in postprandial autonomic and cortisol responses.SourceAmerican Journal of Gastroenterology, 96(2):460-466, 2001 February. AbstractOBJECTIVE: As the primary link between brain and gut, autonomic and endocrine dysfunction may play a role in the pathophysiology of the irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). The aim of this study was to assess autonomic, endocrine, and symptomatic responses to food intake in diarrhea-predominant and constipation-predominant IBS patients, compared to normals. METHODS: Twelve women with diarrhea-predominant or alternating IBS (IBS-D), 12 women with constipation predominant IBS (IBS-C), and 20 healthy women participated. GI symptoms, saliva cortisol concentration, heart rate, and heart rate variability were assessed at baseline and after a meal. Spectral analysis of heart rate variability was used as a measure of the sympathovagal regulation of the heart rate. RESULTS: Both groups of IBS patients showed a significant postprandial increase in GI symptoms. IBS-D showed a significant increase in the low frequency/high frequency band ratio and a decrease in the high frequency band power during the first postmeal period, which was significantly different, not only from controls, but also from IBS-C. IBS-D also showed a significant postprandial increase in cortisol, which was not evident in controls or IBS-C. There was a significant correlation between the vagal response and the postprandial increase in GI symptoms in IBS-D (r = 0.6, p < 0.05). CONCLUSIONS: These findings support the notion that the IBS symptom groups are characterized by different physiological responses to visceral stimuli, and point to a role of autonomic pathways in IBS symptomatology------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------

